# What is T-Cut Polish...



## hotwaxxx

My dad used to use T-Cut occasionally until I showed him the alternatives as I always "heard" T-Cut was bad.

So not knowing much about T-Cut or having ever used it just based on the fact that I have "heard" it is is bad - what is it and why is it bad???


----------



## Paul-T

Its very abrasive, doesn't break down (i.e. modern polishes tend to use diminishing abrasives that break down as you work them) and it contains amonia.


----------



## Epoch

It's a bit like small rocks in bleech

The rocks don't smooth off as they are rock hard so will continue to work indefinatly.


----------



## Macko

T-cut is great fro taking out a deep scratch, trouble is it will leave hundreds of smaller ones in its place. 30 years ago it was a good product, but you could say the same for the Hilman Avenger. Time has moved on, T-Cut hasn't.


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> It's a bit like small rocks in bleech
> 
> The rocks don't smooth off as they are rock hard so will continue to work indefinatly.


Jon,

If you don't already own a bottle, can you go pick one up. I'll pay you for it at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## talisman

You going to mix it with menz/3m steve for a secret killer product!!!!....


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Jon,
> 
> If you don't already own a bottle, can you go pick one up. I'll pay you for it at the weekend:thumb:


Proud to say i don't own a bottle, never have. I bought AG Paint renovator to destroy the bonnet on my first car  (think it's the same principle though).

I will make a trip to pick up a fine bottle (I'm guessing i just want the red one original one)

You know it's not this weekend though, right!


----------



## VIPER

What's a good modern alternative then to T-Cut for anyone who wants to remove a deep scratch etc. and who don't own a PC or G220?


----------



## Frothey

3000 grit wet and dry....


----------



## hotwaxxx

Pit Viper said:


> What's a good modern alternative then to T-Cut for anyone who wants to remove a deep scratch etc. and who don't own a PC or G220?


Meguiars ScratchX for surface scratches. Grit wet and dry paper for deep scratches.

Thanks for clearing that up guys!!!


----------



## Guest

T-Cut works on metal quite well.

Not a perfect choice, but if your "dad" has a bottle hanging around and you dont have a proper metal cleaner handy.


----------



## Epoch

I went for "Original Colour Restorer" and not the tube of "Scratch Remover"

*CarPlan T-Cut Original*
The original colour restorer with unique formula that brings back the original colour and lustre in minutes. Removes oxidisation, ingrained road grime, tar spots and scratches from car paint. 


We shall see :thumb:


----------



## swordjo

hehe

(excuse the shoddy workmanship, i'm on my lunch and have things to buy haha)


----------



## robsonj

I have some t cut metallic restorer i use sometimes but you need to follow up with something like scratch x as the tcut doesnt have diminishing abrasives, i've also got some proformula, now that stuff is LETHAL,its like a polish with ground glass in it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epoch

swordjo said:


> hehe
> 
> (excuse the shoddy workmanship, i'm on my lunch and have things to buy haha)


I like that!

Should be "_The_ Original Colour Destroyer" too


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> I like that!
> 
> Should be "_The_ Original Colour Destroyer" too


Wait 'n see Jon, wait 'n see

'Mmmm, non diminishing abrasives? Now where have I seen that advertised recently as a postive attribute of a 'top shelf polish'.


----------



## BigMart

I've had some good results using metallic T cut on VAG paint after wetsanding.

I found it quite good on "spot repairs" to remedy my wife's reversing "incidents"...:lol: 

If you are on hard paint I don't think it's that bad for hand use.

Mart


----------



## kk1966

Aaaah...the memories of a summer sunday afternoon, t-cut and a beige cortina.

Them were the days.


----------



## PootleFlump

I'm sure it's perfectly fine.


----------

